
MIT Sloan Management Review is free for 60 days - sarapeyton
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/sign-up/
======
siscia
Somebody has experience with it? It is worth signing up?

~~~
rurban
Not from the inside, but several talks of the yearly Sloan conference are
online and on YouTube, with links to its papers. Good stuff.

